# Portable bluetooth speaker



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/2/19)

Ok Im not really into technology. I have a bit of a funny 6y old girl. No one in the family is really into music etc. Like we will switch the radio on in the car, but thats how far it goes. Now madamme's birthday is in a week and now out of the blue she says she want a speaker. I had to google a bit to figure out its a bluetooth/portable speaker thingy.

So anyone that has knowledge of these things? Im definatle not going to pay 2k for something that will end up in the pool or used as a rugby ball. I see you get ones R300-R700. Brands include Polaroid, Tevo/shox, Vulcano etc. Any of them good or all basicly same thing? She dont have a phone so will have to putt music on via memory stick or sd card.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/2/19)

https://clicks.co.za/m-stuff_bluetooth-wireless-speaker-/p/315321


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/2/19)

we have one that we use outside by the pool sometimes and it gives ample sound (not like stadium DJ quality, but for the price its good)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/19)

I have one of these which we normally only use outside while having a braai, people connect to the speaker and play their songs or we play youtube music via the bt from a phone. Has radio and usb as well as memorycard. 

Plays quiet loud but battery life aint great and im not sure how long the open speaker will last with a youngster

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/2/19)

Thanks, so if the cheapies are ok, then the R500 jobbies should also be ok. Will spend a bit more than R200 otherwise I must shop more and get something to go with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (28/2/19)

I got one of the cheaper Volcano's that you get from Game or Pick & Pay. Can't remember the exact price but it wasn't more than R300. No need to get the more expensive stuff. They also got ones with more kid friendly colours. So maybe go have a look there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

